# Obama admits the US lacks of "complete strategy" against ISIS



## Bleipriester (Jun 10, 2015)

Now he wants to send 500 troops...







"He is considering up to 500 additional troops as well as a new training base in Iraq's Anbar province, unnamed US officials were quoted as saying.

President Obama said earlier this week the US lacked a "complete strategy" for helping Iraq regain territory from IS."

Obama to send 500 more troops to Iraq - BBC News


----------



## Bill Angel (Jun 25, 2015)

The beginning of the 1961 movie "El Sid" starring Charlton Heston and Sophia Loren contains an effective depiction of Islamic fascism as it existed in the 11th century. The agenda of the current crop of Islamic fascists seems to closely resemble that of  these 11th century fanatics.


----------

